# Homemade Tools >  Tiny Dremel router base for making inlays.

## Tuomas

I wanted a tiny and accurate router base for making inlays.

Used Dremel circle cutting guide, i had one spare and it has nice height adjustment, so it made things much easier.



Ripped off..



Shortened these fingers a bit to get larger scale for the height adjustment.



Made the base from acryl, polished it and shaped the original frame to get better view to workpiece.



Piece of tape in the routing bit blows the dust away. It actually works.



Final product has 1-5mm depth adjustment, enough for most of my doings, and its much more precise than dremels own plunge router attachment. Also very quick to install and remove. I use it when routing details to wood and acryl. It also works with engavings too.



Video shows the whole making process.

----------

Jon (Jun 21, 2016),

Paul Jones (Jun 23, 2016)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Dremel Router Base to our Rotary Tools category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Dremel Router Base
 by Tuomas

tags:
Dremel, router, mount

----------

